# chagrin river steelhead



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Heading out to the chagrin right now to try for some steelhead. Be back with an update.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got out of the water. It was real crowded and i only managed a 5lber but found a great new hole. My buddy pulled 3 fish out of it. All in the 7-10lb range. Can't wait to go back tomorrow and hopefully hit it with some luck.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Just got back from the chagrin got the big skunk seen one fish caught all day


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried several spots with one bite. Crowded. Didnt see any fish caught


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Should have went to the cattle falls at Dawson's. My buddy Tom said he had the place all to himself no one else in sight.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Should have went to the cattle falls at Dawson's. My buddy Tom said he had the place all to himself no one else in sight.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine






nforkoutfitters said:


> And thanks to posts like this, it will now be the funnel of mass amounts of anglers!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Really...I named a river and you give a location


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Really...I named a river and you give a location


Yea something tells me the damage won't be the same


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Yea something tells me the damage won't be the same
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Funny, I only saw two fisherman all afternoon


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Funny, I only saw two fisherman all afternoon


At the cattle falls or Leroy's landing??!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> At the cattle falls or Leroy's landing??!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


On Vermilion :F reffering to you claim of damage I caused by saying I was on V.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> On Vermilion :F reffering to you claim of damage I caused by saying I was on V.


I'm sorry Mepps I really don't have time to talk right now. I have to loosen my drag and adjust my Bluetooth. BTW, the weekend is over don't you have work to do whilst I fish?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I'm sorry Mepps I really don't have time to talk right now. I have to loosen my drag and adjust my Bluetooth. BTW, the weekend is over don't you have work to do whilst I fish?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow, you burned me. Go hold your fish in the camera lens... sissss


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry my bluetooth bothers you


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Say good night you guys.....let's keep our personal problems with each other in pm's and off the forum, take it as a warning. Thanks, tight lines and have a good spring.


----------

